# Bolivian Rams and pH



## KARMAL (May 6, 2010)

Okay, I finally have my 29 gallon tank fully cycled and stocked.

Stock-

5x Bolivian Rams
5x Bloodfin Tetras
1x Bristlenose Plecostomus

Hardware-

AC70 filter
Jebo 150W heater
6 inch airstone

Decorations-

3x driftwood
5x real plants
2x artifical plants
2x quartz rock (each about the size of a 3 inch cube)
9x river stones

Water Parameters-

0.0 ppm Ammonia
0.0 ppm Nitrite
5.0 ppm Nitrate
pH- 7.8-8.0

After day two, everyone is doing well. I believe I have two males Bolivians and three female Bolivians (all juveniles at around 1.5 inches). Two of them are more brightly colored and much more aggressive than the other three. The other three are darker (more black and grey) and seem to spend the majority of their time hiding. 
My only real concern at this point is the pH. I know these fish prefer a pH of 6.5 to 7.5, but I also know that pH swings are fatal to fish. So my question is- Should I attempt to artificially lower the pH using an OTC product or will my fish acclimatize themselves to my slightly higher pH with no ill effects? My thinking is that it would be safer for them to acclimatize to my tank's pH rather than putting them through pH swings which would invariably come from attempting to change the pH artificially. 
Also, would a tank of this size be okay to house five fully grown Bolivian Rams or should I only aim ultimately for a pair?


----------



## SCARF_ACE1981 (Sep 27, 2004)

@ 1.5" they are bit on the small side but it may be that the two that are more aggressive are a pair. ultimately in a 29g i would only keep a pair since the pair are always gonna harass the others

by the way what substrate are you using?


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't think you have to worry about the pH, bolivians are hardy and can adjust without problems and I'm sure they will breed in pH 8 also. 29 gallons is really on the limit for two pairs. I kept 2 pairs in 30g (36"x12") without any problems. You'll probably have to let them mature and see if they get along. I've had a few that were really easy going and some that liked to bicker a lot, so it'll depend on the temperament of your individuals. Hopefully it'll work out :thumb:

Ed


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the pH either. Several collection points list the pH at 7.4, some even higher. I agree that in that footprint, you will probably end up with just one pair.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

I bread them in the past at PH=8 and GH=9 (-;


----------



## KARMAL (May 6, 2010)

Okay, thanks for putting my mind at ease about the pH. 
The substrate is a sand-like gravel. 
I had a feeling the two most aggressive members might actually be a forming pair. They open their mouths towards each other and sometimes "knock teeth" or just push each other around with an open mouth. They just do it briefly then retire to their separate corners. 
Although I've only had them now for three days, I am a little concerned about the lack of appetite in all of them and the fact they never come to the surface for any food. They do eat flakes that float down, but they don't show any real interest. I don't want to start feeding frozen food yet on such a new tank, so what are some other good options for food that these guys will like?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You can try a small sinking pellet. They are mini eartheaters after all (_Microgephagus_ litterally translates as "little earth eater") so I am not surprised they are not taking food surface. Find the smallest pellets you can, you might even have to crush some up.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

I kept Bolivian Rams for years. They PREFER water around 7.7 vs 6.5-7.5 as a lot of sources mention. They will breed more frequently at a pH in the high 7 range. 7.8 or 8 is totally fine for them. No need to worry about that at all.

The whole five of them in a 29G I don't know. It might work if you only had one or two females. In Bolivian Rams the female is the larger more aggressive fish and males are smaller and more docile. Females form smaller than average territories (for a dwarf cichlid of their size) while males form even smaller territories. Sometimes just a little corner. Even when they spawn, they don't become so aggressive that they will try to kill other fish near their eggs or fry. They will attack, but never with the intention to cause serious injury.


----------

